# Catina 1929 - 2014; Our Fishing Vessel



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

As many of you know, she will not see another season. She's old and very tired, and she is now being tugged to a dry dock for dismantling and scrapping.

I am heartbroken. I first learned to drive her when I was 14. Everytime I went with Papa to her I worked very hard on her. I worked on the deck and ran the reel, I cooked, I cleaned, I did laundry, I made the crews' beds, I went into the bilge to check the pumps because I am small and I went down into the battery hold to check for corrosion and to test the batteries. I learned of the engines and how to look for troubles like leaks and inequal power. I crawled all over her for to look for hull compromises, I went under the recirculating holds to look for leaks and to check and test the pumps, I climbed the remaining mast to check for cracks, I climbed up to the antennas to check them and learned to calibrate some of the electronics in the wheelhouse like the GPS, weather radar, tracking system, radio and I checked the EPIRB. I tested the alarms, made sure all 45 survival suits were where they should be, I wound very much rope and made sure the life rings were in place, I checked all 58 fire extinguishers, and when I ran out of things to do, Papa would either put me on the deck with the deck crew or make me do very many things over again.

I worked 12 hours and I had 8 hours off for sleep then another 12 hours, etc. Papa had a tiny bunk aside of the wheelhouse and I was allowed to sleep on the floor there. 

I so love her. I had some ideas of what to do with some things of her. She has beautiful teak wood, and when I talked to Papa tonight after asking a member here of this, he is saving this teak wood for two boxes for his and Mamma's remains and much more for me. They want to be cremated and put to sea, and they loved this idea. I also don't have a jewelry box and so I wanted wood for this for to pass to my children. There are pewter handles on the cabinets of her but the extra cabinets were thrown away and there is a box full of these pewter handles in our Constanta home. I could make a medallion for Mamma and something for Papa of this pewter and put a pewter plaque upon my jewelry box.

I could use the extra pewter for something for my children.

I will also make a book of all these memories.I'll find all the photos I can and if I can, I'll ask Papa to take many pictures, even of the bilge and where I had to go. I'll talk to the crew next summer and record all their memories, along with Mamma and Papa's memories. I'll dedicate this book to my parents and the crew, and I'll also include my memories. I want this book to be on the new _Catina_, for she will carry on this legacy. 

I'm trying to be practical but to be honest, I am very, very sad. She was such a good ship and I will miss her.

Sail on, _Catina_.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2014)

You really are full of surprises, Cat  What a wonderful story and plans you have. I'm glad you will be able to save and re-use some of the boat's materials. 

This reminds me of my family's boat. My great-grandfather sailed a lot on Lake Erie in Michigan - for recreation, not commercially - and had a Chris Craft, also made in the 1920s. It is now docked in Mississippi with my uncle. He and my dad are restoring it and plan to take it back to Michigan and give it to the Monroe Yacht Club where it will be the committee boat for the races. My great-grandfather was commodore of the yacht club for several years. 

You certainly have a lot to keep you busy!


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 8, 2014)

Cat, you have had quite a life full of experiences in so few years!


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 8, 2014)

She certainly has! But she bounces well, I think. She found a hull and keel for sale in Ukraine. It's new; the owner building the boat went bankrupt and it's 285 feet long with a beam of 34 feet. It's dry-docked so there's no rust and it was built in 2013 intended to be a cargo vessel. It also has a reinforced, ice-breaking bow and the hull is a double layer. 

I have a very, very good feeling about this. She stayed up late searching and was up early still searching. She's run the budget and it's about $121,800 less than she had figured. PapaCat may even get the financier to settle for less than the asking price if he's really in a hurry to get rid of it.

Keeping fingers crossed! We just may be looking at our new _Catina_! Good job, Cat!

MammaCat

PapaCat is on his way to look at it, and we'll know something soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2014)

I so hope it's the hull for you!


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

*We've got it!!!!* Papa goes to pay for it tomorrow morning!! 

The financier also took about $1,200 off the cost to rid of this for he needs the dry dock space for another boat. It will have to be towed to Constanta and that will take a long time.

I just knew if I could find a keel and empty hull it would be cheaper than to build it! Now I've got this extra money in the budget to redistribute it! I'm putting most of into the electronics for now. I want a state-of-the-art wheelhouse with the best equipment we can get for the money. This is the lifeblood of the vessel, the brain of it. It's so important to have good equipment!

_Catina_'s survival suits, fire extinguishers, and other safety equipment will just be transferred. This hull allows for a very large rudder, nearly four times the size of _Catina_'s rudder. It's because this was built for a cargo vessel and with all that weight compared to that of a luxury yacht/fishing vessel that there is this room. The keel is also backset, meaning the propulsion system can be very large with two screws instead of one. The engines can well support two screws.

NO SAILS! I told Papa if he wants a sailboat, go get one. This will be the best fishing vessel in the entire Black Sea fleet! HA! Two engines, two screws, large rudder, double hull construction, icebreaker bow....oh my gosh this will be the best boat ever!!

No cooking tonight! It is time for celebration and looking forward, while remembering our beloved _Catina_ also. Her engines and many parts of her will be in this one, and as Papa said, she will be all mine! 

He said she is mine because I proved myself worthy of her by working very hard on _Catina_ and I never complained. But I love hard work! I loved working on her. Papa works hard also; he got just as dirty as I did on _Catina_, and he worked the deck and the reel and the nets.

I'm putting Mamma and DA into Joy and we're going to Outback, which we love! 

Now I've got to reassess all the electronics, look up more stuff, I need to find shafts and screws and a rudder now that I have these accurate specifications and I have to find very good windows for the wheelhouse. Papa wants a two-bunk (upper/lower) space off the wheelhouse so I won't have to sleep on the floor any more.

So much to do! I'm so very happy!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yay!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you!!

I'm so happy!! I made Papa proud!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 8, 2014)

You also made me proud, Cat. I'm just saying this here for the record. DA is proud too, and when the news hits the rest of the family, you'll have made them proud as well.

To be honest, I never knew she knew so much about boats. She told me this morning about all she knew, and she had 2 notebooks full of printouts of _Catina_ and other fishing boats. There are all kinds of specifications, measurements, propulsion systems and grids, and other things.

And she wants to be a journalist, but I'm thinking maritime engineer. 

MammaCat


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I'm so happy!! I made Papa proud!
> 
> ...



You made all of  us proud! I am so impressed with your knowledge of shipbuilding. A lot of crew members that sail on these vessels don't have half your knowledge. And you have that deep seated love for the sea. Not just the Catina. It shows Cat. The boats that my husband shipped out on had the focsile and the galley in the same space. Small boats? Sure. But I used to go out with him on the shrimp boats until I became pregnant with Poo. A rocking boat and expectant woman are not a good combination. 

Cat in this country, having a woman aboard a boat was considered bad luck. So I used to have to ask if it was all right for me to come aboard. A lot of times permission was denied. And that I understood. I come from a seafaring family.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

MammaCat said:


> You also made me proud, Cat. I'm just saying this here for the record. DA is proud too, and when the news hits the rest of the family, you'll have made them proud as well.
> 
> To be honest, I never knew she knew so much about boats. She told me this morning about all she knew, and she had 2 notebooks full of printouts of _Catina_ and other fishing boats. There are all kinds of specifications, measurements, propulsion systems and grids, and other things.
> 
> ...



I like your thinking. Maritime Engineer pays much better than a journalist. It would be a shame for all that knowledge to go to waste. And she will become the new owner of the CatinaII someday.


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 8, 2014)

Addie said:


> I like your thinking. Maritime Engineer pays much better than a journalist. It would be a shame for all that knowledge to go to waste. And she will become the new owner of the CatinaII someday.


 
Papa had called my brother Nicu and he has called Cat. Nicu is quite a seagoing one, and they are having a lovefest. I knew my brother would love this!

She has no formal training, Addie. But she does have a scientific calculator and she was looking up things and punching away at it. She's good with mathematics, for sure, but she has no formal training in anything like this. I don't know where this came from, unless I missed something. She does love the sea!

PapaCat has told her that the new _Catina_ will be in both their names with joint ownership. This one will be all hers when he passes.

UNCA doesn't offer maritime studies. I certainly wouldn't know what to do with a fishing vessel.

This may become quite interesting.

MammaCat


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

MammaCat said:


> Papa had called my brother Nicu and he has called Cat. Nicu is quite a seagoing one, and they are having a lovefest. I knew my brother would love this!
> 
> She has no formal training, Addie. But she does have a scientific calculator and she was looking up things and punching away at it. She's good with mathematics, for sure, but she has no formal training in anything like this. I don't know where this came from, unless I missed something. She does love the sea!
> 
> ...



We have maritime academies in this country. One is located right in New York. They are located all over the coast line of this country. We even have one down on the Cape here in Mass. The Massachusetts Maritime Academy. It is associated with the Woods Hole Oceanic Institute of Oceanography. It is recognized as one of the best in the world. With her diploma from UNC she will qualify for officers training. That means all aspects of seamanship. She already has a head start with all her knowledge.

I would suggest during her third and fourth  year at UNC that she switch her major to mathematics. It will come in handy when figuring her location on the seas. Should all the electronics on the boat go out at the same time,  (an unlikely event) she will know how to use a sextant.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

But I already know how to use a sextant! No one said anything about maritime engineering until now! I'm very good with mathematics. 

Anything of this must wait for I am taking care of DA right now and I still want to be a journalist.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 8, 2014)

For the record, Cat, it's an option for you in the future. There are maritime places of learning we can send you to when and if you wish. Now don't get all huffy and puffy. 

We all understand your responsibilities and goals. Sometimes goals can change, Cat, and we'll talk about this later.

We're off to Outback for a celebration!

MammaCat


----------



## CatPat (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess I could be a journalist when it isn't fishing season, yes? Someone will have to drive that boat when Papa gives it up!

During the summer when I was 17, we were out to sea and Papa became really, really sick. At the time, the only other driver was me, for the other two weren't there. A couple of the crew had some rudimentary skills at driving her and using the radio, so I dragged them to the wheelhouse for help because we were in the path of a nasty storm and the nets were out and the only thing to do was to ride it out. 

The Black Sea is a beast. She can be sweet and kind one minute and the next minute she's trying to break you in half. Storms form quickly and become very powerful within just a few minutes. This one was horrible. The crew secured the deck, and I told all of them to go below and get into their survival suits. They did, and they took turns manning the bilge pumps in case we took water and they were just incredible! So smart, so very sensible!

The windows started leaking right away and poor _Catina_'s stupid rudder wasn't cutting fast enough to rebound off the waves which were later thought to be 50 feet high. I don't know. I just saw wall after wall after wall after wall of water coming at us. The men were yelling at me to hold steady, and I was, and they were watching and looking and on the radio with other boats in the fleet. There was lightning everywhere! I stayed in there 22 hours until Papa finally dragged himself in after the storm. I was terrified, exhausted, and shaking like an earthquake and Papa took over and this time he didn't make me sleep on the floor, he let me sleep in his bunk.

I slept for 10 straight hours. When I woke up, they were eating lunch in the galley and I went in there and they all raised their cups at me! The sea was calm, and Papa came into the galley and hugged me right in front of half the crew and they shook my hand and thumped me on the back and said I was an old seadog! That isn't an insult; it's a compliment in Romania. 

The very sad part of this is that I heard two boats in distress on the radio and learned later both of them sank with all hands lost. I couldn't get to them without putting us at great risk. The inquiry found these boats didn't have proper survival suits or rafts or anything. They weren't Romanian; I believe they were Georgian, and they have very loose regulations of fishing vessels there.

Maybe after my time with DA is over, I wonder if I have another responsibility? We spoke of this at dinner and Mamma said I should tell you all of this. I'll never forget that awful storm. Sometimes it comes back to me in dreams and I wake up shaking and scared. But there's something about the sea which is so wondrous, so amazing, so astonishing and so unpredictable that I can't imagine my life without the sea being some part of it.

I could probably work as a freelance journalist and be available for fishing season, yes? The crew knows me and they trust me. They know I don't act like a spoiled brat like some daughters and sons I've heard about in the fleet. And I shall know our new _Catina_ from bow to stern and port to starboard and everywhere in between this time! 

So much, so much, so much! Perhaps I must refocus when the time comes. Right now everything is DA and college and that is how this is for now and it is as it should be. I'll break my tail helping Papa build this new boat and Uncle Nicu is helping him also. I'll keep my grades up and I may have to cut out very much time with Carl and Laki but they'll understand and get over it, yes?

Mamma said she and Papa would definitely send me to a maritime academy of some kind if I wanted this. If I'm inheriting a boat, I think I should. That will be much later, of course.

I do need to learn from Papa how he inspires such loyalty from his crew. I know he dismissed them from _Catina_ and paid them all their salaries until April 2015. I want to be just like Papa; his crew loves him. Other boats have approached Papa's crew members with offers over the years, but they never went away. I must learn to be as good with them as Papa is.

Oh I have too much to learn! Too much. My head is so tired now!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2014)

Who says that because you will eventually own a fishing vessel that you will have to work on it? You can hire a captain to do that for you.

Also, if I'm not mistaken, getting an education in a U.S. merchant marine academy incurs a service obligation just like joining the Air Force to get pilot training incurs a service obligation. Is that what you want?


----------



## Addie (Jan 9, 2014)

Face it Cat. You have salt water for blood and you will never get rid of it. I can not live more than a mile from the ocean. I think it is why I married two men of the sea. So I know. As kids, we used to go down to the beach and sit on the steps across the street and watch the waves come over the wall during a Nor'easter. I love the beauty of a sea storm.


----------



## Addie (Jan 9, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Who says that because you will eventually own a fishing vessel that you will have to work on it? You can hire a captain to do that for you.
> 
> Also, if I'm not mistaken, getting an education in a U.S. merchant marine academy incurs a service obligation just like joining the Air Force to get pilot training incurs a service obligation. Is that what you want?



Not necessarily. I know a lot of men who have been to sea as deck hands that will go to the Maritime Academy here on Cape Cod for the sole purpose of getting their pilot's license. They get to bring in the big cargo and oil tankers to their docks. They like the idea of being home every night and weekends. No ship movement on the weekends here. And if I am not mistaken, they now have classes on line. 

Very few owners of fishing vessels hire a captain unless they own more than one boat. And if the owner chooses to no longer captain his own boat, he usually has a son(s) who have been going out since early childhood with their father. So they take over. Some corporations own a fleet. They are the ones who hire captains. And they have to be licensed and certified by the U.S. Coast Guard. 

It is not an academy for the Merchant Marines. It is a *Maritime* Academy. For the sea. It used to be to train officers for the Merchant Marines. But that changed many years ago. 

I read this over. My tone has come across as condensing and a know-it-all. But I am too aggravated to go back and rewrite it. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2014)

Addie said:


> Not necessarily. I know a lot of men who have been to sea as deck hands that will go to the Maritime Academy here on Cape Cod for the sole purpose of getting their pilot's license. They get to bring in the big cargo and oil tankers to their docks. They like the idea of being home every night and weekends. No ship movement on the weekends here. And if I am not mistaken, they now have classes on line.



Up-thread, you were talking to Cat about becoming an officer. That's what I was responding to. 



Addie said:


> Very few owners of fishing vessels hire a captain unless they own more than one boat. And if the owner chooses to no longer captain his own boat, he usually has a son(s) who have been going out since early childhood with their father. So they take over. Some corporations own a fleet. They are the ones who hire captains. And they have to be licensed and certified by the U.S. Coast Guard.



So what if Cat is one of the very few who does not captain a fishing boat she owns? Her education goals and interests don't seem to jibe with that lifestyle.

I know in this area, there are commercial fishermen who own more than one boat. Since they can only captain one at a time, naturally they hire a captain to manage any additional ones.

Remember too that we are talking about a ship located in the Black Sea, presumably registered in Romania and not the U.S.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, she's registered in Romania. We have a hull number now and a construction permit!

Our family without a fishing vessel is as a hand with no fingers. Like it or not, I'll end up with her. I'm not sure what I'll do when Papa retires but I have plenty of time to figure it out, I hope. I probably do need some kind of maritime training. This isn't exactly a rowboat.

I probably will need to know more of the engines and need more practice driving her. I've been away for two seasons and I wouldn't trust myself on the wheel. This will be all new, and I'd hate to run into a dock or ram another boat.

Unless, of course, that boat's trolling on my nets! Then with that nice icebreaker bow...hmm. We could mount a machine gun on top of the wheelhouse...how much room does a torpedo bay take?

I'm just kidding! Papa has found a company who will move the hull to Constanta. One thing about doing business in Romania and that part of the world is you have to be very careful who you deal with. This company is family-owned and they've been in business since WW2 all along the Black Sea. It will take probably up to three weeks to move this thing, depending upon how bad the weather is. They will attach a crane to it and put it on a barge and float it down the coast to Constanta rather than tow it. It's more expensive, but much more stable for the hull.

Foo! Thank goodness I go back to school next week! I feel like Jacques Cousteau or somebody like that. I can't wait to get back there to see the progress next summer! I bet the cats won't know what to do with themselves, being on land until 2015!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm taking kadesma and many of you with me in the 2015 season. I plan to be by Papa's side on her for the first run of the season, and I am going to make kadesma's pork chops and onion sauce for the crew, and many of your recipes, too. I will work twice as hard as ever on the new _Catina_, and the crew will love the food!

I was always a better cook than the Gizzi, anyway! He loved for me to cook, because then he could sneak away for a nap and I'd never tell on him. He has arthritis and he hurts. I hope he'll make it to the 2015 season; he's 78 years old. But even if he doesn't want to be on for the season, he will be a big part of her as he always is and welcomed as a guest if he wishes. Papa and I will see to this!

Many retired crew members still came to Catina and would take a trip with on her, even if they didn't work much because of age or old injuries. Papa's secretary is sending out notices to all the former crew of _Catina's_ deregistration and scrapping. They'll want to come to pay their respects to her for the last time, for she was home to them for many years.

So. I need all your best recipes! Each person please pick one, as I have selected kadesma's for her. I need these to be hearty, filling, and full of flavor for a bunch of hard-working men as they start with us on a new lady of the sea. I've spoken to Papa of this, and he said he'd love different food also!

Lots of meat and potatoes, pasta dishes, fish (of course!!), chicken and pork would be good. Remember we have to limit the vegetables to the canned ones, for fresh doesn't last all season. The galley plans I'm researching will definitely include a large walk-in freezer and a walk-in refrigerator. I can put in a six-burner range (electric, unfortunately) and a double wall oven and two microwave ovens. This time, there will be a deep double-bowl sink and a prep station. The Gizzi might like this so much he may see the 2015 season through! I'll put things like a food processor, blender, toaster oven, and other appliances under the prep station so everything is there where the cook can get to these easily. And a built-in can opener! You wouldn't believe how many can openers can actually get lost on a boat! I kept expecting to find them in a bunk or down in the bilge. After a heavy sea one time, I did find one stuck between the refrigerator and the pantry.

We're giving away the things we won't be using to other boats, like the stove and all. I wonder if we could pipe in a dishwasher? We have a washing machine and a dryer on Catina now, I think I can do that. It will have to be right next to the sink to save on the piping. Uck...I'll have to move the range down farther. I'm trying to eliminate so many steps from one place to another. Oh well.

When I come up with the rudimentary plans, all this will go through the architect and he'll be able to figure it out. 

So! Let's work on these recipes. I'll try all of them here, I promise, and that way I'll be familiar with them. Just put them here in this Catina thread and I'll find them, copy them, and make them. This thread will be all things boat, yes? Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2014)

This whole thread has been such interesting reading..thank you!

What a good idea with the recipe's Cat. This is an old family favorite and doesn't require fresh produce, only a potato. It's "stick to the ribs" food for hard working men. 

Grandpa K's German Stew

4-5 lbs of pork shoulder (often found as "Farmer Style Ribs" these days)
1 large onion, chopped
1 large can of Sauerkraut, drained (reserve the juice) and lightly rinse the Kraut
1 large can of tomatoes (undrained), dice
2 med. size cans of small white beans, drained
3-4 cups of chicken broth
1 large russet potato, peeled and grated
1 tsp. of Caraway Seeds (optional)
Black pepper to taste 

Cut  up the meat and brown the meat and the onion it in a large pot.   Add all the ingredients,  cover and simmer about one hour, or till the  meat is tender.  I pass the  reserved "Kraut juice" for those of us who  like more "zing".  
It smells and tastes WONDERFUL !!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2014)

Cat, this is a wonderful thread and a great idea collecting recipes. I am thinking I will give you two, if that is okay. One is a side dish that has been popular here and my cookies three ways dough that is easy to turn into yummy treats for the crew.  I will get you the links later.

May I make a suggestion that people put their recipes in the proper forums and link to them here. That way you have access to them in one place but they will not be lost for the rest of us. Just a thought.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> Cat, this is a wonderful thread and a great idea collecting recipes. I am thinking I will give you two, if that is okay. One is a side dish that has been popular here and my cookies three ways dough that is easy to turn into yummy treats for the crew.  I will get you the links later.
> 
> *May I make a suggestion that people put their recipes in the proper forums and link to them here. That way you have access to them in one place but they will not be lost for the rest of us. Just a thought.*



Good idea LP. In my case, my recipe is already here.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2014)

This is a Danish meal. I think it would be perfect. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/mock-armadillo-danish-meatloaf-69011.html#post948216 and serve it with potatoes and http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/danish-red-cabbage-r-dk-l-roedkaal-69012.html#post948219.

That red cabbage is great for when you can't get fresh vegis. You can make a bunch of it and it keeps for months in the fridge. It can also be canned without noticeable loss of flavour or texture. Cabbage also stays fresh for a very long time, if stored properly.

Just a warning, if making a double batch of the red cabbage, don't increase the salt, sugar, water, or vinegar. Just top up the water if it doesn't almost cover the cabbage after a few minutes and add a bit of extra vinegar, if the cabbage doesn't change colour. You can adjust the sweet/tart balance later.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 11, 2014)

This is wonderful! Post as many recipes you wish! The meal schedule aboard _Catina_ is heavy, hearty meals every four hours for both 12-hour shifts. In between, the galley is full of breakfast foods, sandwiches, cookies, breads, soups, soft drinks, tea, coffee, and milk for some of the older crew who must eat more often, or for anyone who becomes hungry.

Papa says a boat can not run on empty stomachs just as it can't run on empty fuel tanks, so he makes sure there is always wholesome food for his crew whenever they want to break off and eat. The support crew is on different schedules, and so they eat at different times also. This way, everyone has plenty to eat at any time.

Papa may be my father, but he's the best boat captain of the fleet and his crew says so also. On some boats, it's not as nice. Papa often makes a dash to a harbor and throws someone out with his credit card to buy fresh vegetables and meats just because he wants to. 

Papa supplies vitamins and supplements through the medical team also. The crew is free to take what they want from the unlocked cabinets. They have to lock up drugs like painkillers and antibiotics, as is the regulation.

Thank you so very much for all your help! And if you have ideas about these interim meals such as the breakfast things and sandwiches, etc., please bring these too! If one of has ten great meaty recipes, post the ten! 

I am so proud of you all for your support and your recipes and I'm so very, very grateful. We need a name for our recipe book. I thought of a few names:

DC on the Black Sea (it rhymes)...Recipes for a Happy Crew

_Catina_'s Fare: A worldwide collection of seafaring cuisine

DC's Ultimate Recipes for an Ultimate Boat

I like the first one so far. Please think of titles, also!

Thank you so very much! I'm copying and pasting!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Jan 11, 2014)

When I copy and paste recipes from here, I always type in the name of the recipe author. I also copy and paste the link to the recipe. If you hover your cursor over the post number, you will see that it says "permalink". That's the link I paste into my copied recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's another I bet the crew would enjoy. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/filipino-chicken-adobo-84172.html


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 12, 2014)

These look very good! I'm glad you have seen the merit in this. Has anyone else thought of a name for the book besides Cat?

 I like "DC On The Black Sea" myself.

 Thank you!

 MammaCat


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2014)

MammaCat said:


> These look very good! I'm glad you have seen the merit in this. Has anyone else thought of a name for the book besides Cat?
> 
> I like "DC On The Black Sea" myself.
> 
> ...



So do I. DC has a lot of international members. So DC and Black Sea are very international together.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 13, 2014)

That will work, unless we get some other ideas. 

They've got the hull onto the barge. A cable snapped during the transfer, but the others held and she is fine. She's anchored down with heavy chains to the barge, and she will begin her journey home to her new life tomorrow.

The old _Catina_ will live on in several other boats also, so she will sail on for a long, long time! This is wonderful! It's as if I get many _Catina_s now! 

I wish I could be there to see this! Uckk, I'm stuck on land!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Jan 14, 2014)

She has gone nearly 5 miles today! There have been no mishaps and everything is fine. It's just going to be extremely slow and of course, we're always at the mercy of the weather.

The tugs pushing the barge have to make a stop in about 3 hours to fill their tanks, but that won't take long. And on she goes! The ice isn't too bad, and they are getting through it very well but again, very slowly.

I spoke with Papa tonight, and he's so happy! He's tired, for he had much to do today with the list I sent him of things to be given away of Catina. He misses me! And I miss him too.

So far, this is going very well!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 14, 2014)

This project is moving along very smoothly for you. I'll say a little prayer that it continues that way.

When you mentioned the storm that you had to pilot the boat through, it reminded me of how quick the weather can change on a lake or sea. The water depth is so much shallower than if the boat were out at deep seas, and that makes such a big difference.  You did a great job keeping her and her men safe.

Another vote for "DC on the Black Sea". Then again, I'm a sucker for rhymes. 

Finally, my recipe contribution.  I might come up with more, but this meal is cheap, filling, and nutritious.  My Mom played with all kinds of variations of Ham and Bean Soup and this is the delight that we've made for years.  

*http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/moms-ham-and-bean-soup-recipe-62865.html*

Best use for a ham bone I've ever known!  And the ingredients are either cured (ham, bacon), canned (tomatoes), dry (beans), or root veggies (potato, carrots).  Since the recipe was made to accomodate 5-6 hungry tummies you'll need to do the math to make sure it feeds dozens of ravenous men.


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2014)

Cat, I can vouch for the Ham and Bean Soup. It is a delicious, stick to your ribs, hearty meal in a bowl that seamen can appreciate. And so easy to make. Served with a hearty dark bread such as pumpernickel and you will have one happy crew doing a happy dance. Just make sure that enough is made for all the shifts to be able to get at least two bowls of it. Or they may just mutiny!


----------



## CatPat (Jan 14, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> This project is moving along very smoothly for you. I'll say a little prayer that it continues that way.
> 
> When you mentioned the storm that you had to pilot the boat through, it reminded me of how quick the weather can change on a lake or sea. The water depth is so much shallower than if the boat were out at deep seas, and that makes such a big difference.  You did a great job keeping her and her men safe.
> 
> ...



You're correct about how these storms flash in so quickly. When I was 10, I think, one came up so fast Papa barely had time to yell for to secure the deck and get below and put on the suits. Luckily the nets were on board, and a wave crashed through the side window of the wheelhouse, shorting everything electric out except the lights and the radio.

It was at night. Papa ordered me below but I refused. I did put on my survival suit but I stayed with Papa and manned the radio. He went to the sextant and  pushed her as fast as she could go to the nearest harbor away from the storm. We made it with only a broken window, but the harbor he was headed to was Sokhumi, Georgia, where they were having a civil war! 

The harbor master confiscated _Catina'_s papers, and armed troops came aboard for an inspection. We stayed in the wheelhouse watching this, and then the leader of them came up and spoke to Papa. Papa was so calm and answered all his questions quietly. Then the leader gave the papers to Papa and told the armed men to allow us to dock for repairs. 

It took all day to replace the window and some armed men stayed aboard _Catina_, watching us. But they were very nice and treated us very respectfully. The Gizzi cooked extra meals for them, and they seemed to be very grateful. One of the armed men liked our cats and he was the one who stayed in the wheelhouse watching Papa and me. He played with them! 

When we received the clearance for departure, all the armed men shook hands with us and wished us well. One told Papa, "Get out of here as fast as you can, sir. Go with God." The one in the wheelhouse gave me a kiss on top of my head when he left, and told me I was very brave. I was! I didn't cry or panic on the outside, but inside I was terrified. I felt very shaky and scared.

When we reached Constanta about 5 weeks later after the season, Papa took me for lunch at a nice restaurant and we talked about the search and what all had happened. He explained about governments and peoples' rights and all those things I didn't understand. Then he took me shopping and bought me a pretty dress, some candy, and some stationery with kittens on the papers!

Oh I'm talking too much again!

I think that ham and bean soup is perfect! Thank you! I've copied it already along with the others. The cuisine aboard the new _Catina_ will be wonderful! These will make them very happy.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Jan 14, 2014)

CatPat said:


> You're correct about how these storms flash in so quickly. When I was 10, I think, one came up so fast Papa barely had time to yell for to secure the deck and get below and put on the suits. Luckily the nets were on board, and a wave crashed through the side window of the wheelhouse, shorting everything electric out except the lights and the radio.
> 
> It was at night. Papa ordered me below but I refused. I did put on my survival suit but I stayed with Papa and manned the radio. He went to the sextant and pushed her as fast as she could go to the nearest harbor away from the storm. We made it with only a broken window, but the harbor he was headed to was Sokhumi, Georgia, where they were having a civil war!
> 
> ...



She left out part of that experience. I was in Constanta with my younger sister and her kids visiting, when we heard on the news a fishing boat had been taken by the rebel forces in Georgia. The footage was fuzzy, but it was definitely _Catina_. My brother called a moment later, but we couldn't get in touch with _Catina_. The whole family, all our friends, and the fishing fleet waited for 36 hours holding our breath and praying.

 Finally I got a call from the harbor master, saying he had released _Catina_ and all hands were well and on their way home. When _Catina_ was farther out to sea, PapaCat called on the ship to shore radio and told us they were fine and were going to resume fishing. He had asked the harbor master to call me, for he knew we would be worried. 

 When _Catina_ put in, she was escorted by five other fishing vessels. Cat was the first one down the gangplank, clutching her huge stuffed cat, and the other boats set off their horns and rang their bells. I grabbed her off the last step and held her so tightly, bawling my eyes out. To hell with bravery and poise. Then the crew followed, and there was such joy and relief. The crew's families were there waiting also, so you can imagine the hugs and tears.

 PapaCat came down last. For a moment there was silence, utter silence, as he walked down, and as soon as he stepped onto the dock, all the horns and bells started again, and there was applause everywhere. They received a hero's welcome, and richly deserved it was!

 I like this recipe, too. I think it's perfect!

 MammaCat


----------



## CatPat (Jan 16, 2014)

Any other recipes please for this?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2014)

I thought I had posted this before, but I couldn't find it. I hope its not duplicated 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/german-potato-and-sausage-soup-88674.html

I had this soup in Potsdam, Germany, when DH and I were visiting three of our former German exchange students, so it has special memories for me. I was so tired from traveling and the time change, and so excited to see them, and this soup really hit the spot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's one!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/rosemary-chicken-and-white-beans-88676.html#post1336763


----------



## CatPat (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you both! Those looks so very good!

One thing I want to put aboard Catina is a real spice and herb cabinet. 

And there is room for new cookware for the galley and I found a good website:

Cookware | KaTom Restaurant Supply, Inc.

And new dishes! Look how colorful and cheerful these are! They are melamine. We can't have china or glass onboard, for flying glass and china will shatter and hurt people:

GET B-86-MIX 8 oz Bowl, 6 in, Melamine, Mardi Gras Mix

And nice flatware:

Winco 0031-10 European Table Spoon, Extra Heavy, 18/8 Stainless Steel, Peacock Design

There are other colors and patterns on the website; I'm just beginning to look through and get ideas. I want the galley to be colorful and very cheerful, while also being efficient and easy to work in. _Catina_'s galley was dark, depressing, uninspiring and tiny. One cook in there was one person too many.

If you have other websites which you know will be a help to me, please share it. If you don't like the direction in which I am going here, please tell me. I can't afford to make even one mistake; this is all for Papa.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2014)

Things look great, ~Cat.  I would consider getting your current cook's advice on cookware.  I know you said he was up there in years, but he would like to be involved in the new project and he has so much experience for you to learn from.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Things look great, ~Cat.  I would consider getting your current cook's advice on cookware.  I know you said he was up there in years, but he would like to be involved in the new project and he has so much experience for you to learn from.


Great idea.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh! I do know he likes bright colors, because we have been to their home for dinner many times and he never liked the plain white dinnerware and the plain flatware on Catina. I didn't either and I was the only one who cared about things like that so we complained about it together, when he wasn't napping.

I do know he likes heavy aluminum, stainless steel, and cast iron and absolutely hates anything non-stick. 

I have a new iPhone and I upgraded it to the Straight Talk International service card plan, so I'll get his number from Papa tomorrow and call him. I'll pin him down to exactly what he wants, and perhaps this will entice him to spend one more season with us. That's all I want, just some more time with the Gizzi in his beloved galley. He would run everyone else off who tried to help him except Papa, the deck foreman, and me.

He ordered me around very sternly. Stir this, get me three eggs, cut these potatoes up, move it, girl, wash this, get this, fetch that, get out of the way, girl, and on and on! I had to hurry and scurry to keep up! He wasn't being mean, it's his galley and it's his way of showing he appreciated me by making me work and fussing at me.

I hope none of you think he is mean. He always had extra hugs for me, and every season he would bring me a box of his wife's homemade candy. He and his wife are like an aunt and uncle to me, and they are beloved friends to my family. They have 11 children, 28 grandchildren, and I think 3 great-grandchildren now.

When I call him, I'll let you all know of the changes. Thank you both so very much! 

I know his wife has a computer because she and I email each other. I love her! She'll be able to help show the Gizzi what I'm looking at here.

I want to make this galley perfect for him, too, so that maybe I could have just one more season of get this, fetch that, wash these beans, turn those pancakes and bring me the bacon, give me the tongs, watch that gravy, get out of the way, girl, peel this, cut that, sift this, and don't let that scorch!

Oh! I can tell him of these recipes too! He will love this, I do know. 

I can hardly wait to talk to him. I hope he'll be proud of me. We will see tomorrow.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2014)

He is already proud of you, he lets you in HIS galley.  Mean? not a mean bone in his body, he loves you, too!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He is already proud of you, he lets you in HIS galley.  Mean? not a mean bone in his body, he loves you, too!



+1!! He's teaching you in the best way. As you know, on a ship, orders have to be obeyed quickly and unquestioningly, even in the galley.

Did I ever tell you my uncle sailed around the world in a 30-foot sailboat?  I got to sail with him and his wife for 5 weeks. It was a great trip


----------



## CatPat (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm so glad you understand, Ogress and GG. It is his galley and his rules and I tried to show him respect of his domain.

Let's hope we can have just one more season with him. He does love me, and I love him and his wife also!

A 30-foot sailboat? Oh how fun and exciting! You are very lucky!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 16, 2014)

CatPat said:


> And new dishes! Look how colorful and cheerful these are! They are melamine. We can't have china or glass onboard, for flying glass and china will shatter and hurt people:
> 
> GET B-86-MIX 8 oz Bowl, 6 in, Melamine, Mardi Gras Mix


Cat - These are the dishes we have on our boat. It's not near the size of yours, but when Mrs D is in the galley and the waves get rough out on Georgian Bay, we can't have anything that will break. They are made by Corelle and I think we got them at Walmart.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh my! Those are very pretty. I hadn't thought of Corelle!

I'll go look at Corelle and see if I can find something the Gizzi will like. I think he'll like yours.

What kind of boat do you have?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 16, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Oh my! Those are very pretty. I hadn't thought of Corelle!
> 
> I'll go look at Corelle and see if I can find something the Gizzi will like. I think he'll like yours.
> 
> ...


I think you would be happy with Corelle. They sure take a beating, pretty much indestructible. 
Our boat is a Carver 325, named "Crews Inn II". It depends how you pronounce it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I think you would be happy with Corelle. They sure take a beating, pretty much indestructible.
> Our boat is a Carver 325, named "Crews Inn II". It depends how you pronounce it.



Love the boat, RJ!


----------



## Addie (Jan 16, 2014)

CatPat said:


> I'm so glad you understand, Ogress and GG. It is his galley and his rules and I tried to show him respect of his domain.
> 
> Let's hope we can have just one more season with him. He does love me, and I love him and his wife also!
> 
> ...



Cat, have you given any thought to how you are going to ship all this stuff back to Romania? Can you find these objects on line in Romania and save on the shipping costs? Plus you may have to pay sales tax here and then more import taxes in Romania. Why not try to find a ship chandler's store in Europe or Romania. Or even a restaurant supply place. Perhaps your present cook knows of a place nearby in Romania where they sell ship's wares. For the number of years he has been to sea, he should have some knowledge. BTW when looking at the spec sheet, these plates are made in Japan. Once he looks at the pictures, he will know what you are looking for and just might be able to help cut the cost for you.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2014)

Addie said:


> Cat, have you given any thought to how you are going to ship all this stuff back to Romania? Can you find these objects on line in Romania and save on the shipping costs? Plus you may have to pay sales tax here and then more import taxes in Romania. Why not try to find a ship chandler's store in Europe or Romania. Or even a restaurant supply place. Perhaps your present cook knows of a place nearby in Romania where they sell ship's wares. For the number of years he has been to sea, he should have some knowledge. BTW when looking at the spec sheet, these plates are made in Japan. Once he looks at the pictures, he will know what you are looking for and just might be able to help cut the cost for you.


Good ideas Addy.


----------



## Addie (Jan 16, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Good ideas Addy.



I know, everyone is going to jump all over me. But here goes anyway.

Cat, if you decide to order from Europe, check the country of origin. I would be very leery of any plastic product that is going to be used for food products, coming out of China. Perhaps there is a manufacturer in Romania that makes this type of dinnerware.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 17, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I think you would be happy with Corelle. They sure take a beating, pretty much indestructible.
> Our boat is a Carver 325, named "Crews Inn II". It depends how you pronounce it.



What a beautiful boat! Cruisin' too, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Jan 17, 2014)

Addie said:


> I know, everyone is going to jump all over me. But here goes anyway.
> 
> Cat, if you decide to order from Europe, check the country of origin. I would be very leery of any plastic product that is going to be used for food products, coming out of China. Perhaps there is a manufacturer in Romania that makes this type of dinnerware.



Addie, please? I know this. These are only ideas, please. I'm only getting ideas. There is a very long way between just ideas to ask for advice and what will be put on her later and finally.

Please, just ideas. I'm not making final decisions of this. That will be a long way away. I haven't called the Grizzi yet, yes?

I'm sorry if I seem frustrated but please, just ideas are for now.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Jan 17, 2014)

Addie said:


> Cat, have you given any thought to how you are going to ship all this stuff back to Romania? Can you find these objects on line in Romania and save on the shipping costs? Plus you may have to pay sales tax here and then more import taxes in Romania. Why not try to find a ship chandler's store in Europe or Romania. Or even a restaurant supply place. Perhaps your present cook knows of a place nearby in Romania where they sell ship's wares. For the number of years he has been to sea, he should have some knowledge. BTW when looking at the spec sheet, these plates are made in Japan. Once he looks at the pictures, he will know what you are looking for and just might be able to help cut the cost for you.



These are only ideas. I know my budget, yes? This will take much time.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Jan 17, 2014)

All right now! Good news!

I talked to the Gizzi...forever...and he loves the bright colors!! The galley will have 2 portholes and he said we could paint the walls in bright colors also. His idea was to paint each wall a different primary color and to have the plates as colorful so as to carry the bright, cheerful feeling all the way through to the dining area, which will have 3 portholes. He said if he could work in a galley like the one we've planned or close to it, he would definitely be with us for the 2015 season!!

I got my wish!! 

Now he calls me "Little Captain Cat!" I know I sound very silly, but I cried a little when he called me that. It was like he reached into my chest and patted me on the heart, like he always patted my head.

He definitely loves heavy aluminum and stainless steel, the heavier, the better, he said. The cast iron is a go also! He said I got everything right! 

He also liked the Peacock flatware, but I was surprised to hear him ask if I could find something a little bit fancier. I was sending all this to his wife, who was on the computer showing him everything I was sending. Then we talked about utensils. He likes the plain stainless utensils and he doesn't mind the silicone ones either. He had several things he wanted but never got for his galley: a real chef's hat and apron, professional knives, an electric can opener (I got that - under-the-cabinet model), a good gas grill, and a rotisserie/convection oven.

I also knew he hated the old butcher-block counters, so I asked him what he would prefer: marble or granite? He likes both, and he told me to get whatever was cheaper and would look nice. Which is better? Marble or granite?

His wife offered to make lace curtains for the portholes and make tablecloths too, for she does beautiful embroidery work. 

She will send me a list of what to get: how many saucepans, what sizes, how many stockpots, what sizes, etc., etc. OH --he also wants a couple of double-boilers, a high-rise faucet and the deepest double sink we can find. 

So, now I'm waiting for the list, I have to find out from you about marble and granite countertops, find a fancier set of flatware, and find the things he wants. I'll be buying his chef's hat and apron and his knives and the gas grill from my own money. I owe him so very much.

I'll need help with the knives, but I know where in Constanta his grill is! 

So! Here we are. This is where I am right now.

_Catina_ II has moved another 19 miles as of right now. I know it sounds very odd that something on the sea would move so slowly, but it's winter and they have run into ice sometimes and this hull and keel is extremely heavy.

So! Please tell me of your ideas of this. I can't wait to hear from all of you!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2014)

We have a thread discussing granite and other stone work surfaces: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...tertop-as-pastry-board-88665.html#post1336488. It seems that granite and marble aren't quite as sanitary as quartz. Corian might be as sanitary as quartz and is probably less expensive.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you! I'll go and see.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 18, 2014)

I like the idea of those colorful plates Cat, but I sure hope they also have some *big* colorful bowls for those hardy one bowl meals.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 18, 2014)

I found some big ones in the colors the Gizzi liked. These are twice the size of the regular soup bowls. Will that work?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 18, 2014)

CatPat said:


> I also knew he hated the old butcher-block counters, so I asked him what he would prefer: marble or granite? He likes both, and he told me to get whatever was cheaper and would look nice. Which is better? Marble or granite?



I don't know about the laws in Romania, but in the U.S., a commercial workplace is required to have stainless steel work surfaces because it's easier to sanitize. Although this boat is privately owned, it's not a home kitchen so surfaces that would work at home might not be appropriate. I also wonder about  the weight of granite or marble and how that might affect the boat's balance. And neither one is cheap!

Just a couple of thoughts


----------



## CatPat (Jan 18, 2014)

On _Catina_, we had wooden butcher-block counters. Galleys and bathrooms and crew quarters aren't inspected too closely. The main concern is the plumbing. It can't be linked to the plumbing for the recirculating tanks, obviously, and preferably as far as possible from the tanks.

Galleys and bathrooms are checked for certain molds and gunk that can collect in the fixtures, but other than that, there isn't much else. 

The main concerns are the holding tanks, the recirculating pumps and filters, generators, and batteries. These have to be in perfect working order and the tanks have to be immaculate or you're stuck in the harbor until these pass. 

The architect will draw the plans for the ship, and the engineer will deal with her ballast and weight distribution. I just have rough sketches on graph paper right now with ideas. The architect will try to incorporate as many of our ideas into her as he can, so I don't know about that yet.

Stainless steel counters sound good, though, should there be a weight issue. 

The big issue, of course, is her safety rating and how well she is prepared for an emergency. I know this very well!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Jan 18, 2014)

The stainless steel for counter tops isn't very thick. It would be a lot lighter than a stone counter top.
One of the things I like about stainless steel counter tops is that there is almost always a lip at the edge, which keeps liquids from running onto the floor or my tummy.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 19, 2014)

That's a good advantage! Cooking on a pitching, rolling ship is problematic at best, but if the sea isn't too crazy that lip might just work. Even in gentle swells, liquids can run all over the place!

That's an idea!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Mordent (Jan 19, 2014)

You are amazing, Cat!


----------



## CatPat (Jan 21, 2014)

Mordent said:


> You are amazing, Cat!



Thank you but no I'm not. I'm just trying to help Papa. This one will be named for me again, and I must do everything right.

She's come another 18 miles! They have put in for a day to take on supplies for the tugs and to fix a weak anchor chain. Luckily it didn't break, but a link began to separate. 

They are having more ice issues so the next few days will be very, very slow. 

Someone told me Corelle does break sometimes. Does it?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 21, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Thank you but no I'm not. I'm just trying to help Papa. This one will be named for me again, and I must do everything right.
> 
> She's come another 18 miles! They have put in for a day to take on supplies for the tugs and to fix a weak anchor chain. Luckily it didn't break, but a link began to separate.
> 
> ...


Corelle will break. It takes a pretty good whack but it will break. Just as Melmac will. The safe thing about them is they don't shatter into pieces. They usually just break in half. We have only had one break when it went flying off the bridge and hit the aft deck. It just broke in half. No splinters or shards.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 21, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Corelle will break. It takes a pretty good whack but it will break. Just as Melmac will. The safe thing about them is they don't shatter into pieces. They usually just break in half. We have only had one break when it went flying off the bridge and hit the aft deck. It just broke in half. No splinters or shards.



Oh thank you! I found such a pretty pattern. The Gizzi was away today I think and so I wasn't able to talk to him.

Look at this! It's a little bit more subdued but very nice!

Corelle® Impressions

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Oh thank you! I found such a pretty pattern. The Gizzi was away today I think and so I wasn't able to talk to him.
> 
> Look at this! It's a little bit more subdued but very nice!
> 
> ...



Love it, Cat!  Very pretty, in a macho, guy kind of way!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 21, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Love it, Cat!  Very pretty, in a macho, guy kind of way!



Good description.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 21, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Oh thank you! I found such a pretty pattern. The Gizzi was away today I think and so I wasn't able to talk to him.
> 
> Look at this! It's a little bit more subdued but very nice!
> 
> ...


Very nice Cat. They would be accepted on my boat for sure. I hope Mrs D doesn't see this thread She would buy them at the drop of a hat.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh good! I thought these may be better. Thank you all!

Don't show this to her, Rocket. It could become expensive!

I will be calling the Gizzi tomorrow. I bet he will like these!

Thank you all so very much for helping me with these things! I appreciate you, and I'll let you know what the Gizzi decides.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 22, 2014)

I *love *that Corelle pattern Cat! I've been trying to break my plain white Corelle dinner ware for more than 30 years now, with no luck at all. Talk about durable~~ 

I think I deserve some new dishes, so I'm going to order these! Thanks for finding them!!


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Oh thank you! I found such a pretty pattern. The Gizzi was away today I think and so I wasn't able to talk to him.
> 
> Look at this! It's a little bit more subdued but very nice!
> 
> ...



I love the pattern. But the mug seems a bit too small for a man's hand. One gulp and the cup is empty.

One of the advantages of Corelle is that it is very thin and thus takes up less room. Easier to store.


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I *love *that Corelle pattern Cat! I've been trying to break my plain white Corelle dinner ware for more than 30 years now, with no luck at all. Talk about durable~~
> 
> I think I deserve some new dishes, so I'm going to order these! Thanks for finding them!!



I will be right over with my hammer. Donate your white ones to the Salvation Army thrift store.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 22, 2014)

Addie said:


> I love the pattern. But the mug seems a bit too small for a man's hand. One gulp and the cup is empty....


You're right Addie, Corelle cups are 8 oz or less no matter what the pattern.

Cat, you might also want to think about getting enough big, sturdy mugs for the crew to use. If you want to get really fancy, maybe some diner mugs that you could personalize with each member's name. They make markers that work on porcelain and china that you can heat-set so the name stays on.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 22, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're right Addie, Corelle cups are 8 oz or less no matter what the pattern.
> 
> Cat, you might also want to think about getting enough big, sturdy mugs for the crew to use. If you want to get really fancy, maybe some diner mugs that you could personalize with each member's name. They make markers that work on porcelain and china that you can heat-set so the name stays on.



The description states the mugs hold 11 ounces.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh I'm so happy! The Gizzi loves this set of dishes! He said to me, "Very good, Little Captain. I want those." I'll go look for great big mugs in something unbreakable to add to the set. 

 But the guys always have these huge thermal mugs with tops they bring from home. They put their coffee and tea in these and stash them close to the deck. 

 The Gizzi says these are a go!

 She made another 9 miles today. There was a winter squall which set them back, but the weather is clearing so they may make better headway tomorrow.

 I have some savings. I'm buying these for fifty people instead of forty, for the new _Catina_ is much bigger. It's my gift to the Gizzi, who never threw me out of his galley, and who was harsh to me so I would learn. He'll still be very harsh with me in the 2015 season, because he cares and wants me to learn.

 When I was much smaller he'd let me sit in his lap and he would tell me of sea tales. I loved that!

 I thank you all! We have the dishes now!

 Kayelle, I'm so happy I stumbled upon something you like! Tell me how you like them, please?

 I have the greatest support group in all the world on this endeavor from all of you. It's all for Papa and the crew and the Gizzi, and I must not go wrong on anything.

 With love,
 ~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 22, 2014)

How many of us wish we could sail on the _Catina II_?  I know I would love it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh yes!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 23, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> The description states the mugs hold 11 ounces.


Dang! I went looking to see if they said how big the mugs were and I never found that. Thanks Dawg. I guess I only know about the really old Corelle cups. We got a set of Butterfly Gold for our shower nearly 40 years ago and all I remember from back then were very unmanly-sized cups.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dang! I went looking to see if they said how big the mugs were and I never found that. Thanks Dawg. I guess I only know about the really old Corelle cups. We got a set of Butterfly Gold for our shower nearly 40 years ago and all I remember from back then were very unmanly-sized cups.


Back the 8 oz was a normal size for a coffee cup. I have some of those little cups from a Duralex set of dishes I bought in the late '70s. The only time those get used for coffee nowadays is when I serve espresso in them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 23, 2014)

CatPat said:


> *We've got it!!!!* Papa goes to pay for it tomorrow morning!!
> 
> The financier also took about $1,200 off the cost to rid of this for he needs the dry dock space for another boat. It will have to be towed to Constanta and that will take a long time.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. I hope everything goes well and you have many more years of sailing. "God bless her and all who sail in her"


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 23, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I think you would be happy with Corelle. They sure take a beating, pretty much indestructible.
> Our boat is a Carver 325, named "Crews Inn II". It depends how you pronounce it.


Beautiful boat.

Not in the same class but when I was in my early teens my Dad and I built one of these:-
Mirror dinghy 50 years old: The boat that launched a thousand Olympic dreams - Mirror Online

It was sold as a DIY kit by the Daily Mirror newspaper and we built it in the evenings and on Sundays over the winter. We spent many summers with it at the seaside on Anglesey - an island off the coast of North Wales where we had a holiday caravan (trailer). I learned to sail in it (couldn't do it now!) and Dad and my uncle used to go fishing for mackerel for supper in it.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow MC! Built a dinghy with your dad. I'm impressed, even if it was a DIY kit.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you all! I have such amazing news! The first of the electronics were delivered to our Constanta home today. The sonar, the radio, and the GPS and the fishfinder are there! 

The radar arrives next week sometime, and the antennae and mast will be a little longer because these have to be custom-built. Uck. That took forever. Germans can be difficult.

I'd love to have all of you onboard her! The Gizzi would be in sea galley heaven with so many good cooks aboard!

She's made only 28 miles since I last posted. Squalls and ice have misbehaved and so her progress is slow. In the mean time, _Catina_ is being dismantled and the work is going well so far as _CatinaII_ makes her way along the coast.

I've found this very challenging for doing all this on the computer and on the phone. But I've had a lot of help from the architect and the engineer Papa has working for him. I won't know anything about the shafts or the rudder or the screws until _CatinaII_ is in dry dock and they can make the precise measurements. I do know she will have two screws and a very large rudder, but that is all I know right now about her propulsion system. She will have two engines but I think I said that already.

Papa is giving away many good parts of Catina to other vessels. Some Black Sea fishing vessels are not like the American vessels, and so many need a bit of help. The Constanta Black Sea fishing fleet is very close-knitted and everyone helps another always. Papa and other more successful ones have given fish and supplies and other things to those who are not so fortunate, and so it is much like a family.

I received a note in the mail from the Gizzi on Friday. It made me cry. He called me Little Captain and said he would give two seasons, if I were there. He said I was just like Papa and he said he loves all of us, Papa, Mamma, and me. 

I will not let him down. I love him and his family also. For he to say I am just like Papa is an extraordinary compliment. Maybe someday I'll deserve it.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice to hear that everything is progressing well. What a sweet thing for the Gizzi to say. <3


----------



## CatPat (Jan 28, 2014)

He and his wife came to my baptism. I love them and their family. When we go to their home, the only way to describe it is "happy pandemonium." 

They have many children and grandchildren, and there is so very much love there.

Thank you, Taxy. He is a very kind and good man, and his family is just like him.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Jan 28, 2014)

Cat, is Gizzi a nickname or does it mean something? Does it translate into English?


----------



## CatPat (Jan 29, 2014)

It's a nickname. Roughly translated, it means "a rat in a kitchen." Someone started that about 20 years ago, I think, and it stuck to him. He likes it! His real name is the same for male and female, and he doesn't like that.

He also likes rats and other small rodents, but not on the boat. He always has a pair of rats at home. It's fun to see their cats frustrate themselves trying to get to their cage!

Look what I found! I think there's a way to stay in touch next season! We won't need it this year for she won't be out very much yet:

Marlink, Fishing Boats and Vessels, Sealink, MSS, Maritime VSAT, Maritime Satellite Communications, Fleet Broadband, Maritime Email, Maritime Broadband, Marine Satellite Communications, Marine VSAT, Ship Satellite Communications, Onboard Internet, On

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2014)

CatPat said:


> It's a nickname. Roughly translated, it means "a rat in a kitchen." Someone started that about 20 years ago, I think, and it stuck to him. He likes it! His real name is the same for male and female, and he doesn't like that.
> 
> He also likes rats and other small rodents, but not on the boat. He always has a pair of rats at home. It's fun to see their cats frustrate themselves trying to get to their cage!
> 
> ...



That is great. You can find out ahead of coming in the price if it is up or down.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes! It seems feasible.

She only has made 19 miles. The ice is becoming a bad problem. Papa said we'll be lucky to get her to Constanta on time but he's not worried. He said she will get there, and the work will start.

I wish I could be there! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 4, 2014)

She has stopped now. The ice is severe and posing a very bad danger.

I spoke to the Gizzi and his wife today! They are very happy about the new _Catina II_, but he says he will only give two seasons for me, then he will retire.

One of his sons is an excellent cook, and has expressed an interest of working for Papa on _Catina II_!! He will speak to Papa of this. Wouldn't this be just wonderful? He has offered to train under his father for the Gizzi's last two seasons.

I am so happy! Here is the hope of the Gizzi's legacy upon _Catina II_! This is so much more than I had ever hoped for! I am so happy tonight I feel as I will burst.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 10, 2014)

She made only 5 miles today. This was expected.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 17, 2014)

The weather finally cleared.


*Catina II is home!!*


Oh my oh my I am so very happy! She made it!! I missed a call from Papa but Mamma called and she is HOME!!!!

Everything has arrived to our Constanta home to wait for to be put on her, now it's to the architect and engineer to put her together!

We did it, we did it!! HA!!! I'm so very happy I am crying!!

Oh I must call the Gizzi. I need to see if his son still wants to be a cook.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 17, 2014)

This is good news Cat! I'm glad she made it to harbor safely. Now the fun in putting things together really gets started.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 17, 2014)

I called the Gizzi. We do have a cook! Foo! I was a bit worried!

I can't stand being away from all of this fun! Gizzi and his wife and the crew are to look at her tomorrow. I wish I were there! Oh why can't I be in two places at one time? 

I'm starting on the recipe book. I'm printing these out now, and I will have to cover each page in plastic in case of spills. Books and papers become messy on boats in galleys and in rain. I have to convert these to feed many people.

I can just imagine how relieved and tired Papa is right now. Mamma said he was exhausted and could barely talk, and he was freezing. He went to the Gizzi's home for dinner and was so tired he is sleeping there tonight. By the time I talked to the Gizzi, Papa was asleep. He's been up for three days straight on this last push to the harbor!

My Gizzi is wonderful! He can cook a hearty meal in no time and so can his wife. They are taking good care of Papa. Imagine being so tired one cannot drive four more miles to go home! Poor, dear, dedicated Papa!

Mamma is driving through the night to get to Constanta to see Catina II. She called her substitute and the nice lady was happy for the work for the rest of the week. I pray Mamma gets there safely. She is tired also. Uncle Nicu will be there also in the morning.

Now I'm a mess. I don't know if I'm going to be a journalist or not. Something inside my chest pulls me when I think of the sea and I can't get rid of this. I think I'm going in a wrong direction. I just don't know. I told Mamma and she said I have time to think of this.

Uck. I feel like I have a large burden. But I'm so happy!!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2014)

CatPat said:


> I'm starting on the recipe book. I'm printing these out now, and I will have to cover each page in plastic in case of spills. Books and papers become messy on boats in galleys and in rain. I have to convert these to feed many people.
> ...
> Uck. I feel like I have a large burden. But I'm so happy!!
> 
> ...



There's so much going on in your life right now, it's no wonder you're feeling a little overwhelmed. Your mamma's right - you have time before you have to make a major decision. Your DA needs you! And you need your education. Who says you can't combine journalism and adventure on the sea? I'm thinking National Geographic 

In the meantime, here's something that can relieve a little of that burden: I use cookbook software called Living Cookbook to keep my recipes. It has some great features that can make the cooking needs much more manageable. It can: 

- import recipes from the Internet or a file
- scale recipes to any number of servings and save this to a new file
- create cookbooks with chapters for different types of foods
- create grocery lists
- convert to and from metric units
- print recipes in a consistent format
- and much more! 

Check it out: http://www.livingcookbook.com/


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome news, Cat!  Take a few deep breaths, you can't be all things to all your peeps.  I agree, DA needs you.  I started out as a journalism major, and decided to go a different route.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 17, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> There's so much going on in your life right now, it's no wonder you're feeling a little overwhelmed. Your mamma's right - you have time before you have to make a major decision. Your DA needs you! And you need your education. Who says you can't combine journalism and adventure on the sea? I'm thinking National Geographic
> 
> In the meantime, here's something that can relieve a little of that burden: I use cookbook software called Living Cookbook to keep my recipes. It has some great features that can make the cooking needs much more manageable. It can:
> 
> ...



Oh I will! I've been using a calculator. Thank you so very much! Oh this will help!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 17, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Awesome news, Cat!  Take a few deep breaths, you can't be all things to all your peeps.  I agree, DA needs you.  I started out as a journalism major, and decided to go a different route.



You did? What happened? 

Oh there is no question of DA and my education. I'd rather die than to leave DA or fail in college and disgrace my family. 

The problem is when DA is passed and I have graduated, there is still _Catina II_ and my beautiful, treacherous Black Sea.

What did you do? Was your family upset of this?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh wait -- GG said National Geographic! I missed this first.

This is odd. Carl said I could be the Black Sea "Deadliest Catch" when I found the hull and keel. I adore that program!!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 17, 2014)

CatPat said:


> You did? What happened?
> 
> Oh there is no question of DA and my education. I'd rather die than to leave DA or fail in college and disgrace my family.
> 
> ...



Oh no, it's quite common for college students here to change their majors.  My family just accepted it.  They helped me pay for my undergraduate studies, and when I went to graduate school, I paid for it myself.

You love the sea, Cat, you'll figure out how to include it into your life's work!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Oh wait -- GG said National Geographic! I missed this first.
> 
> This is odd. Carl said I could be the Black Sea "Deadliest Catch" when I found the hull and keel. I adore that program!!
> 
> ...



That's probably because I'm your mother's age and he's your age  When I think of journalism, I don't think first of TV/video but writing. 

But since you have time to figure things out, try not to stress about it too much now. One thing at a time


----------



## CatPat (Feb 17, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> That's probably because I'm your mother's age and he's your age  When I think of journalism, I don't think first of TV/video but writing.
> 
> But since you have time to figure things out, try not to stress about it too much now. One thing at a time



Oh. But those at National Geographic write and take photos, yes? I can do this. 

Do Americans become angry if an immigrant becomes an American then goes back home for to take charge of a fishing vessel which is a part of the family?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Oh. But those at National Geographic write and take photos, yes? I can do this.
> 
> Do Americans become angry if an immigrant becomes an American then goes back home for to take charge of a fishing vessel which is a part of the family?
> 
> ...



Some do both, some writers take photographers with them.

Cat, people come to America for the freedom to do what makes them happy. Follow your dreams and don't worry about what others think, unless those others matter to you. If someone becomes angry because of your personal choices, that's their problem. Like the bullies at your school. Not worth your consideration.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2014)

Very happy for you ~Cat and the Catina II.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 18, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Some do both, some writers take photographers with them.
> 
> Cat, people come to America for the freedom to do what makes them happy. Follow your dreams and don't worry about what others think, unless those others matter to you. If someone becomes angry because of your personal choices, that's their problem. Like the bullies at your school. Not worth your consideration.



Oh I see. I must think of this. Thank you so very much!

Mamma hasn't called yet. I'm worried.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 18, 2014)

I am very excited for you Cat.  You have so many opportunities before you!  I'm sure you will make the right decisions.  You are a very smart young lady!


----------



## CatPat (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not so sure about smart, but I thank you! She's safely nestled in her dry dock, everyone has and is seeing her, and the crew is so excitied! My Gizzi called me after seeing her, and he was so very happy! He said she was enormous. 

He said Papa told them I would be returning in July for a visit, and they were happy. Papa and Mamma gave me much credit for this, and he said everyone was proud of me.

Mamma will return to Brasov on Saturday, and Papa has gotten some rest now. He'll be staying in our Constanta home, and Mamma will be back and forth. It's difficult for them to be separated, but with the fishing season and Papa's businesses taking him away from home somewhat, they have adapted. 

Mamma and I have done very much traveling! 

Papa and I spent much time on the phone today. He is still preparing me to take over his businesses and Catina II someday. He knows I want to be a journalist and he thinks I could be. I did say of National Geographic, and he said that was an excellent idea. 

The family businesses will either go to to two deadbeat cousins or to me, and my family on both sides want me for this. My cousins are angry of this and they say they deserve at least half of all this. 

I say no, and their parents, my Uncle Nicu and his wife, also say no. They failed when they came here; DA sent both of them back and they are older than me. One is living with a man who is a drug addict and the other is simply useless; she has been arrested for Internet scams and is in jail.

Perhaps I could be a freelance journalist, finding news wherever I am? I think I know what my obligations to my family are now but at least I will have some time to figure out how I will do this.

Such adult stuff, this is! I liked it better when I was little and didn't have to worry of this, but I'm in a different set of circumstances now. I guess life changes, yes?

Whatever happens, I'll make it work somehow. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Feb 21, 2014)

Cat, we have all watched you grow and develop into a lovely young lady that any of us would be very proud to call you a daughter. By the time you graduate, you will see things even more clearly than you do now. So don't fret so much over the future. You have plenty of time to worry later. 

And stop worrying about what Americans will think of you. A very large portion of the population don't even know you exist. And those that do, think you are doing just fine. You will figure tings out in their own time. For the time being, concentrate on DA and your education. You have Papa and The Gizzi to worry about Catina II for the time being. She is safe in her dry berth. By the time you go home in July, she will be almost ready for her first tryouts. You can help by taking the helm and keep her safe in calm waters.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 21, 2014)

Addie said:


> Cat, we have all watched you grow and develop into a lovely young lady that any of us would be very proud to call you a daughter. By the time you graduate, you will see things even more clearly than you do now. So don't fret so much over the future. You have plenty of time to worry later.
> 
> And stop worrying about what Americans will think of you. A very large portion of the population don't even know you exist. And those that do, think you are doing just fine. You will figure tings out in their own time. For the time being, concentrate on DA and your education. You have Papa and The Gizzi to worry about Catina II for the time being. She is safe in her dry berth. By the time you go home in July, she will be almost ready for her first tryouts. You can help by taking the helm and keep her safe in calm waters.



I thank you so very much, Addie. You are so kind. If anyone is proud to call me a daughter, I am honored and grateful!

Yes, she is now safe, my cyst is gone and to be honest I can't wait to get _Catina II_'s hands on me and to be yelled at by my Gizzi.

I'm thinking of her tonight, and also of my other love, the original Catina. And Papa said I will do most of the driving of her at the trials.

I'll do my very best, Addie. I promise this to you and to everyone here. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 2, 2014)

We're very worried about the mess in Ukraine. Thank God we got _Catina II_ out of there before this uprising!

Sometimes these things spill over borders and affect the Black Sea fishing fleet. 

I'm very worried. If there are border incursions, it could make travel difficult also. We're watching this very closely. My family has friends in Kiev who are keeping us informed, so this is very good.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 3, 2014)

CatPat said:


> We're very worried about the mess in Ukraine. Thank God we got _Catina II_ out of there before this uprising!
> 
> Sometimes these things spill over borders and affect the Black Sea fishing fleet.
> 
> ...


I had an attack of the MOTNIs (Middle Of The Night Insomnias) last night and I spent most of it listening to the BBC World Service on the radio. If the Powers That Be, both there and in the rest of the world, get carried away this could escalate into something very, very bad. One of the interviewees went so far as to describe it as threatening a European War. We've already had two too many of those and another would be infinitely worse.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 4, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I had an attack of the MOTNIs (Middle Of The Night Insomnias) last night and I spent most of it listening to the BBC World Service on the radio. If the Powers That Be, both there and in the rest of the world, get carried away this could escalate into something very, very bad. One of the interviewees went so far as to describe it as threatening a European War. We've already had two too many of those and another would be infinitely worse.



You are correct. This could be something terrible. I know of this area of the Black Sea and what an incursion can mean to us.

The Black Sea fishing fleet will be terribly affected and Crimea is just a beginning of what we Romanians have known since 1989. Russia has always hated us for breaking away from Communism and separating from the Eastern Bloc and USSR and being part of the Balkan States now.

I will not go to the politics of this but Putin has always wanted to regain power of and annexing countries such as us, Moldova, Ukraine, Georgia, and the original USSR states.

Crimea is a very necessary place to the fishing fleet. I'm so very scared. Papa put all his trust in me for to help him make our Catina II and now this happens and now I've dumped his money onto her which may now be a very bad thing.

I saw all the news, I know what I've done. Papa says he wanted her anyway and I'm not to blame and he will continue to build her for us. He said a bunch of Russians don't scare him and he was very loving to me of this.

I didn't know this would happen, and I'm so very, very blessed that I have very forgiving parents. If I could have had an idea of these incursions I would have told Papa to get out of the fleet and wait but it's too late and she is being built as I type now.

I am so very, very scared. Let us hope this doesn't escalate to a war. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am also scared for those you love and all the others caught up in such circumstances.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm scared for all of us.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 4, 2014)

DA wants to go home now, right now. I don't know what to do. I want to go back now also. I could put my education to hold, get DA to Brasov while it's fairly safe to travel, and join the Romanian Navy. 

That would put me right there in the Black Sea where I could see what is happening and protect Romania and let my family know of dangers encroaching upon our shores.

Brasov is safe in the junction of the Carpathian Mountains and the Transylvanian Alps, so DA would be safe there. Constanta isn't safe, it's right on the shore of the Black Sea and would be the most vulnerable to an incursion for its harbors and access to the sea.

Perhaps I have been selfish to be here all safe. If my family and my crew friends there are in danger, I can't sit here and watch of this.

I think I've made up my mind. I'm calling Mamma right now. Wish me luck!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2014)

I wish you luck Cat.

Wow, that's a big decision.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 4, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Papa put all his trust in me for to help him make our Catina II and now this happens and now I've dumped his money onto her which may now be a very bad thing.
> 
> I saw all the news, I know what I've done. Papa says he wanted her anyway and I'm not to blame and he will continue to build her for us. He said a bunch of Russians don't scare him and he was very loving to me of this.
> 
> I didn't know this would happen, and I'm so very, very blessed that I have very forgiving parents. If I could have had an idea of these incursions I would have told Papa to get out of the fleet and wait but it's too late and she is being built as I type now.



Cat, professional diplomats had no idea this would happen. You must not blame yourself for not being able to foresee the irrational actions of the president of Russia. I'm sure you've heard what Angela Merkel said to President Obama about it. If not, look it up. 



CatPat said:


> I am so very, very scared. Let us hope this doesn't escalate to a war.



I fervently hope it does not. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 4, 2014)

Rrrrrrrr!! Mamma and Papa said no! Even DA wants to go home, and they said no! I've never, ever known them to say no to anything DA wants, ever!

They want us to wait until July as it was planned. Mamma said I was not going into anyone's military at all because I'm all she has. What is the difference between that and becoming a journalist and going to dangerous places? At least in the military I'd have a very nice automatic rifle!

This is so embarrassing. What happens if it goes badly there and I'm sitting on my selfish, spoiled butt here? What will the rest of my family think? What will my Gizzi and the crew think? I will not be able to hold up my head when I go home!! They'll think I'm terrible, like my worthless cousins. I'll lose every bit of respect I worked so hard to earn!

Then I can't just pack us up and show up upon the door. To do this would be so disobedient and so disrespectful of Mamma and Papa it would be as to slap them in their faces, and I'd rather die than ever do that. DA is mad, too. She's tired anyway and she just wants to go home. 

DA said I won't be disrespected because I obey Mamma and Papa, but she is so very wrong of this. I'm not arguing with her of it, for that is also very disrespectful. She doesn't understand how hard it was for me to become respected, especially by Catina's crew. 

Oh no! I must finish this later! My Gizzi is on the phone just now. He doesn't sound mad yet, but he will be when he finds out I'm sitting here like a coward! Oh no!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2014)

Actually Cat, I think your Gizzi would be more angry if you disobeyed your parents and showed up in a danger zone. Of course, I'm just guessing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 4, 2014)

Cat, you are not Rambo (at least, I don't think so).  Your duty is to take care of DA at her US home.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 4, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Rrrrrrrr!! Mamma and Papa said no! Even DA wants to go home, and they said no! I've never, ever known them to say no to anything DA wants, ever!
> 
> They want us to wait until July as it was planned. Mamma said I was not going into anyone's military at all because I'm all she has. What is the difference between that and becoming a journalist and going to dangerous places? At least in the military I'd have a very nice automatic rifle!
> 
> ...


Mamma and Papa are right. Sit tight for the time being. It may be that you are more use where you are. Panicking and going into headless chicken mode is not going to help anyone and is certainly not a sign of bravery. Level-headedness is what's needed right now - and no-one with any brain at all is going to mistake common sense for cowardice.

Apart from anything else if you go home it'll just be one more thing your parents have to worry about, just when they don't need it.

Give it a few days and see what happens. Perhaps someone on here can recommend a good quality radio news station to listen to or you could try the BBC World Service which is pretty reliable. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 4, 2014)

Foo!

DA had decided to go home with me in July (before this mess in Ukraine) and not return. She wants to pass in Romania for some personal reasons, and so this was decided many days ago. I will have to return here all alone. I'll explain this issue later.

My Gizzi said Papa called him and told him to call me. Gizzi said I was a good girl for wanting to come home. He already knows about DA. He said he understood I was unhappy for being away, but he doesn't want me in danger. He said they all need me and for me to be here is best, for if I were to go there they would worry.

He also said no one loses any respect for being a good girl and obeying my parents, that I was very brave for wanting to come home, but I can hold up my head when I do come home in July. He said I wasn't selfish or spoiled, but I know I am, but I didn't disrespect him by arguing of this. 

My Gizzi called me "Little Captain" and was so nice to me. He said when this mess broke out, he and some other crew members who have guns are watching over both fishing vessels in their dry docks. He said they are prepared and the Romanian military is upon alert. He said for us to stay here and be safe, and that he, his family, and the crew all loved me and my reputation is also safe.

I guess I have no choice. I just feel I must get there with DA who is SO ready to go also and do something to protect all of them. My Gizzi would never lie to me, so I do feel better but it's so hard to be here while all this is happening there.

Thank you all for understanding and helping. What is a Rambo?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 4, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Foo!
> 
> DA had decided to go home with me in July (before this mess in Ukraine) and not return. She wants to pass in Romania for some personal reasons, and so this was decided many days ago. I will have to return here all alone. I'll explain this issue later.
> 
> ...


"Rambo" is a character played by Sylvester Stallone in a series of films. He fights and pulls faces a lot and not much more.

 You haven't missed much


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 4, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Blood

He's a one-man army.  Good flick.

What I'm referring to, Cat, is that you can't go in by yourself and save everyone, even by joining the navy.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> First Blood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He's a one-man army.  Good flick.


I agree.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 4, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> What I'm referring to, Cat, is that you can't go in by yourself and save everyone, even by joining the navy.



Dawg is right. Cat, read back over your posts today. You are trying to take responsibility for way too much - not foreseeing the invasion of Crimea, your father's decision to invest in Catina II, the safety of the ship and crew and port and country. Taking care of the responsibilities you already have is a lot.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2014)

If DA had wanted to stay instead of to go now, I would have thought differently.

But all of you are right, and I love all of you. I haven't slept very much lately and I'll now try to get sleep.

I hope Romania and the fishing fleet will be unaffected by all this.

I love you all! Good night for now.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2014)

Cat the most grownup thing you can do right now is to listen to your parents and your Gizzi. They are there and not you. So they know the situation much better than you do. Trust their judgment. Knowing both you and DA are safe is very important to them. Knowing that will give them some peace of mind in the middle of any chaos that may be around them. 

Should you need to come back to school and be alone, you will do fine. Look at how much you have learned outside of the classroom. You have become quite an independent young lady. And in doing so, you have made your parents and everyone else who loves you very proud.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you all. I feel so useless, and the situation is escalating. It's really hard to concentrate here when I'm scared, but I'm working on this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 5, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Thank you all. I feel so useless, and the situation is escalating. It's really hard to concentrate here when I'm scared, but I'm working on this.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



You do realise that Romania is a member of NATO.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh yes, I do know. I just got a call from my Gizzi and Papa. They are keeping watch over both dry docks, and a Russian missile boat passed through the harbor of Constanta earlier today in the late afternoon. It wasn't a Romanian one. Romanian ships don't fly Russian flags.

I haven't seen this of the news yet. Where are the journalists!! They should be camped out on the shores looking for this!

Papa took _Catina'_s cats away from our Constanta home when the Russians came to Crimea. They are in our Brasov home, and Mamma said there was hissing and spitting at first, but they have all settled down.

I must say that there is nothing wrong with the Russian Navy in the Black Sea, but this close to Romania is too close at this time. The whole Romanian fishing fleet is very nervous and some may not go out when the thawing comes soon. 

The construction of _Catina II_ is going as planned. Papa is a very strong man. 

What does bother me is that Papa moved the cats, but he is there in Constanta. I think he's keeping something away from me.

I'm scared.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 5, 2014)

No offense cat, but you really need to change your news source, and brush up on what a NATO membership means to a member nation. The situation isn't anywhere close to what you think it is.
http://rt.com/news/us-warship-black-sea-966/

http://www.nato.int/nato-welcome/index.html


----------



## CatPat (Mar 5, 2014)

I understand this! But Turkey is doing that.

I am from Romania. I have seen Georgian rebels take my Papa's Catina with me on board.

My Gizzi called and he and Papa said there was a Russian missile boat there.

I understand what NATO is. I know this. But a Russian missile boat in Constanta seems to have disappeared of NATO.

My news source was Papa and my Gizzi, who saw it.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 6, 2014)

Cat, I think what Rocket is trying to say is that since Romania is a member of NATO, if it is attacked by Russia, the rest of the alliance will defend it. That is what the treaty is all about. NATO is beefing up its resources in Turkey because it already uses military bases and conducts joint military exercises there. It can defend Romania and other countries by patrolling the entire area with military jets.

Also, the U.S. has sent a warship into the Black Sea and will send six additional fighter jets to the area this week. So Romania is not alone in this. 

And you need to watch or read news sources other than your family and friends. As you know, journalists find out and report information that non-journalists can't get.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 6, 2014)

Crimea went to the Russians. That was on the news.

Oh, dear, this will be a mess. Let us see.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm glad you seem to have calmed down. Yes, let's wait and see what happens.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like things are looking up.
Navy destroyer USS Truxtun crosses Dardanelles en route to Black Sea (VIDEO) ? RT News

And I couldn't resist. From my days in the Air Force.
Go West - Pet Shop Boys - World´s Armys - YouTube


----------



## CatPat (Mar 8, 2014)

Rocket, if I have treated you badly, I apologize. Yes, I saw what you are saying here. Romania is an ally of America and I did see that and feel of hope now.

That song is very interesting and exactly appropriate to this situation. I have never seen this until now. Thank you!

Papa is going through as with all the plans of our Catina II. The engineer and the architect have made the first preliminary plans and Papa sent this to my email but I don't have the program to open this. My Windows 8.1 isn't compatible to a very odd Romanian program. He will have to mail the paper blueprints so he has sent them through the 5-day delivery.

That American Navy vessel looks extremely dangerous! This is very good! 

I have cried and fussed and become so frustrated and unhappy and worried and scared I have had to step away today. Yes, I said we will see but that didn't mean I was calm of this.

I'm calm now but I do mean I'm calm this time. I have had the most wonderful and loving support from my sweet friends here, who speak of truth and kindness and encourage me to see when I am wrong and going to a bad direction.

I must leave this to the powers which are there, and all we can do here is pray. My family and the crew do not believe me to be lazy or selfish, so that is a very large relief.

I'll obey my parents and I'll just keep a watch of this and hope and pray that in July there will be no issues of travel to Romania. 

I wish I could be there now but we can't. I have turned my thoughts away from this a small bit. I received an "A" in Remedial English again, and a 100 of my American History essay today, and we prayed for Romania and all the Black Sea before DA went to sleep.

Sometimes life is so scary. I think this makes one need to grow up so I have much work to do upon myself.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Mar 13, 2014)

UCK!!!!!

Blueprints!!! There are so many I could insulate the attic with them! They arrived in a huge cardboard tube today. 

I hate growing up!

With love,
~Cat


----------

